# [gelöst] Gkrellm + hddtemp = nö

## Martux

Hallo! Beim update auf gkrellm-2.3.2 ist mir das useflag "hddtemp" aufgefallen, welches ich auch gleich ausprobiert habe. Es wurde hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3 mitinstalliert. Wenn ich dieses nun manuell aufrufe kommt etwas wie:

```

hddtemp /dev/sda

WARNING: Drive /dev/sda doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

WARNING: But using a common value, it reports something.

WARNING: Note that the temperature shown could be wrong.

WARNING: See --help, --debug and --drivebase options.

WARNING: And don't forget you can add your drive to hddtemp.db

/dev/sda: SAMSUNG HD753LJ:  22°C or °F

```

Es handelt sich um eine SATA-Festplatte.

In der /etc/conf.d/hddtemp habe ich stehen:

```

# the hddtemp executable

HDDTEMP_EXEC=/usr/sbin/hddtemp

# various options to pass to the daemon

HDDTEMP_OPTS="-l 127.0.0.1"

# a list of drives to check

HDDTEMP_DRIVES="/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd"

```

Den Daemon habe ich am laufen. Trotzdem zeigt mir gkrellm für alle Platten nur 0 Grad an.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. muss man dazu in die HDDTEMP_OPTS noch -d einbauen.

So startet er im daemon Mode.

Sorry, doch nicht, ist bereits gesetzt.

----------

## Martux

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee? Geht es denn bei Euch? Scheint jedenfalls kein Bug zu sein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee? Geht es denn bei Euch? Scheint jedenfalls kein Bug zu sein.

 

hddtemp will give you the temperature of your hard drive by reading Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology (S.M.A.R.T.) information on drives that support this feature.

-b, --drivebase

    Display the database file that allows hddtemp to recognize a supported drive. 

http://linux.die.net/man/8/hddtemp

----------

## pieter_parker

mit einem editor deiner wahl guck dir

/usr/share/hddtemp/hddtemp.db

an

fuege

SAMSUNG HD753LJ

hinzu und pass den rest der zeile so an wie es bei anderen samsung festplatten aussieht

du wirst eventuel ausprobieren muessen bis du richtige werte bei hddtemp angezeigt bekommst

wenn dir hddtemp etwas anzeigt das deine festplatte 80 grad oder mehr hat, hast du keine festplatte mehr oder aber der eingetragene wert ist falsch, ich hoffe nur letzteres (-;

noch ein tipp

hddtemp /dev/sd[abcdefg]

vereinfacht die ausgabe bei der temeperatur werte, da muss man nicht immer den pfad zu jeder festplatte tippen

ob es in in

/etc/conf.d/hddtemp

mit

HDDTEMP_DRIVES="/dev/sd[abcd]"

auch funktioniert kannst du dann berichten1

----------

## Martux

He, danke für den Tipp!

Mit folgenden Feldern geht es jetzt:

```

"SAMSUNG HD753LJ" 194 C "SAMSUNG HD753LJ (xy GB)"

"SAMSUNG HD502IJ" 194 C "SAMSUNG HD502IJ (xy GB)"

```

Danke & Gruß, 

Marcus

----------

